
China is creating an alternate reality about the Hong Kong protests in real time - lawrenceyan
https://qz.com/1647908
======
mdorazio
This is a step beyond the kind of thing done by the Trump administration to
claim inauguration numbers were significantly higher than they were. China is
actively censoring news on the protests to a really impressive (in a bad way)
degree. Really, though, the only thing that surprises me about this is that
they've gotten the process down enough to put a giant lid on such a huge event
in a short time.

